# Can't Burn Disc Image

## Remusx2

I just put in a Sony DVD-R/W drive in and I cannot seem to figure out what's wrong when I try to burn a Disc Image.  I burned an Audio CD fine and I simulated a DATA CD fine also but whenever I try to burn a Disc Image I get this error:

```
Devices

-----------------------

SONY DVD RW DW-D22A BYS1 (/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8523B 1.01 (/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-ROM] [CD-ROM] [None]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.11.24

KDE Version: 3.4.1

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.11-gentoo-r11

cdrdao

-----------------------

Cdrdao version 1.2.0 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

  SCSI interface library - (C) Joerg Schilling

  Paranoia DAE library - (C) Monty

Check http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html#dt for current driver tables.

cdrdao comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrdao write --device /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd --driver generic-mmc:0x00000010 --speed 40 -n -v 2 --force --eject --remote 16 /tmp/kde-remus/k3bmYdwVb.tmp.cue 
```

The burner worked fine in my other machine (FC3)

Also, I am using the Generic-MMC driver which was listed for all Sony Drives at the driver tables website.  

I am using Gentoo 2005.0 Stage 3 on an AMD64 system.  

Thanks.

----------

## hw-tph

If built with optimization CFLAGS, cdrdao 1.2.0 will quietly exit without actually doing anything. Either go back to cdrdao 1.1.19 or rebuild cdrdao without any CFLAGS (CFLAGS="").

Refer to Gentoo Bugzilla entry 99998 for more information.

Håkan

----------

## lotw

 *Remusx2 wrote:*   

> I just put in a Sony DVD-R/W drive in and I cannot seem to figure out what's wrong when I try to burn a Disc Image.  I burned an Audio CD fine and I simulated a DATA CD fine also but whenever I try to burn a Disc Image I get this error:
> 
> ```
> Devices
> 
> ...

 

Try burning the image as root, if that works it is a simple permissions problem.

----------

## Remusx2

It is not a permission problem as I did try it as root.  

I will try recompiling tonight sometime... 

Also, a DVD.img is burning as we speak.  I cant remember whether or not it uses cdrdao or growisofs.

If recompiling doesn't work I'll just leave it as a bad .bin/.cue file.

Thanks for the help, I'll post back on the recompiling status tonight.

----------

## Remusx2

Alright chaning the CFLAGS fand recompiling changed nothing.  I'm going to try to use cdrdao-1.1.9 but I can't emerge it.. I get this error:

```
localhost remus # emerge cdrdao-1.1.9

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

Thanks for the help

----------

## hw-tph

You need to use emerge =cdrdao-1.1.19, just like the error message says.  :Smile: 

Håkan

----------

## tuxian

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> You need to use emerge =cdrdao-1.1.19, just like the error message says. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks worked also for me, but what the problem with v.1.1.20?

----------

## hw-tph

I linked to the Gentoo bug report earlier in this thread. It seems it is an upstream problem (a bug in the original software, not in the Gentoo ebuild). We'll have to hope the maintainer fixes it or that some helpful soul here creates a patch.

Someone was too trigger happy when marking 1.2.0 stable...  :Surprised: 

Håkan

----------

## Remusx2

Thank you, works like a charm.  And if I thought about what it said I would have figured it out.  Thanks

----------

